

Ask PG: Edits to a late YC application? - iamjonlee

Is there any way to add an additional 3-4 sentences to our submitted late YC application? Our application is still pretty accurate, but the 3-4 sentences we wanted to add clarifies how we differ in a MUCH better way and it's important because the problem we're trying to solve can be enigmatic. Thank you!
======
coryl
Haven't interviews already been sent out?

~~~
iamjonlee
I applied late, and from a comment PG wrote a few days ago, they haven't
started on the late applications yet.

